# Mom & Pop motels in Daytona Beach Shores



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Be fishing the halifax tourney mid month and googleonly lists the resorts. Any one have a mom and pop place to stay somewhere between dunlawton ave and Frak Rendon Par ?

Thanks for your time,

Curtis


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

chilehead2 said:


> Be fishing the halifax tourney mid month and googleonly lists the resorts. Any one have a mom and pop place to stay somewhere between dunlawton ave and Frak Rendon Par ?
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> 
> Curtis


How many days? PM Me! Most of the Mom and Pops are Indian owned. Don't recommend them, but they'll do in a pinch. If you want one with a kitchen, etc., on the ocean, nice unit, I may be able to arrange something. How many people and price range? Need to know # people, check-in and check-out dates. Larry


----------

